

Ask HN: What to write on landing page? - hodbby

I am developing a real estate site.
The site is for business real estate and not the private sector.<p>The question is how important is it to state this on the landing page?<p>Let's ask it more general, how important is it to declare to the public on your landing page (home page) the niche of your site? (compare to the general subject of your site)<p>Maybe to leave it uncertain is also good?
======
sebg
Uncertainty is not helpful. If you subscribe to the YC style of startup
landing pages (look at almost all YC companies), it is exceedingly clear what
the website does in one sentence.

Examples:

Airbnb - Find a place to stay.

Picplum - Share Your Best Moments

Carwoo - Great New Car Deals

Referly - Recommend products you love

Then after that headline, they go into more detail:

Airbnb - Rent from people in 26,893 cities and 192 countries.

Picplum - Send photo prints to loved ones in seconds.

Carwoo - None Of The Games

Referly - And earn rewards when people buy them

Notice that in all of them, they have a great sentence in 4-6 key words, then
a tagline that details what it does specifically. Regarding your comment
elsewhere on this page "The reason is that I want to attract 'others' to my
site- for future use". This is a bad idea. Focus on one thing and do it
extremely well. The future will take care of itself. If you aren't able to get
the real estate site to work now by being focused, then the future site won't
matter.

------
codegeek
You landing page should be as specific as possible in my experience as a user.
If I visit a unknown site's landing page, I look for specifics right away to
understand what the product does and for whom. In your case, you must mention
business real estate. How you mention it is left to the creativity and
imagination of yours.

~~~
hodbby
Can any of you know what padmapper.com is about through landing page? is it
business? private? is it like taskrabbit? that's what i mean... can i do it as
well?

~~~
sebg
You can know through the domain name. Then when it loads up, the tag line is
"Making Apartment Hunting Suck Less" with google maps right behind it. To me
that's pretty clear that it will tell me what apartments are available for
rent in the region I specify.

------
gyardley
How could clearly explaining what your site does and who it's for _not_ be the
right thing to do?

I can't even begin to think of a reason why you would hide this from potential
users.

~~~
hodbby
It is not for hidden reasons. The reason is that i want to attract 'others' to
my site- for future use.

~~~
yitchelle
If this was the case, wouldn't that give you the wrong impression to the
interest level for your product?

I mean, how would differentiate the one that are seriously interested from the
"others"?

------
hodbby
OK all, I got your point and I guess I have no other choice but to use it.
Thanks for the comments.

